# Iambic Pentameter



## The Admiral (Nov 14, 2003)

This one might be a bit challenging.  All posts on this thread must be written in quatrains; sets of 4 lines written in iambic pentameter.  Iambic pentameter is a set of five iambs, and iambs are a pair of syllables (an unstressed syllable followed by a stressed syllable).  The first and third lines of each quatrain must rhyme, and the second and fourth lines must also rhyme.  Here's an example:

Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
Thou art more lovely and more temperate.
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
And summer's lease hath all too short a date.

I'm too lazy/busy to start off (I really am doing something else at the moment), but I thought I'd post this now since it was on my mind and so that anyone who wanted to would have more time to respond.  *shrug*


----------



## Monkey_Man (Nov 16, 2003)

How are you on this fine autumn day?
The leaves drift downward as rain from the trees, 
The children outside, they yell and play,
Of course, I spend my day eating cheddar cheese.


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Nov 17, 2003)

The day is done and I have earned my rest
The Battle's won, I'm laying down my sword
I'm praying lord, that I have done my best
I'm going home to you, that's my reward


----------

